# Ghost Shrimp FRY



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

In my 20 gallon tank I got a Female Ghost Shrimp ready to give birth I see the little tiny shrimp inside of her moving and she is all over the place. 

Should I turn of my Filter? I dont think they will get sucked up by them. Should I place her in a bowl of some sort with the tank water?

Should I feed a little more algae wafers? I give them 1-2 ever 2-3 days they are the small discs ones.

I have read the article but just wanted some suggestions for my situation. 

The only other fish in the tank are pretty small Platy fry and 1 Rubber Lip Pleco

Thanks

Chris


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I would at least put a sponge over the intake of your filter. Do you have any Java Moss? Great for baby shrimp (and platy fry).
I would make sure there is algae available, but not over feed. What I have done in a pinch, is grind up the algae wafers to a powder so that it spreads more evenly in the tank. Or using a turkey baster, poofed it right into the area of the babies.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah I got Java fern in there with some other natural plants so it is planted pretty well. I will place a sponge on there then just in case.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

if they survive good for you. I have had many ghost shrimp have eggs, but never got fry from it. They need some good water to breed. brackish i think. not sure


----------

